#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  НБАРС

## До

Куда-то пропал "Новый большой англо-русский словарь" под ред. академика Ю.Д. Апресяна с dict.rambler.ru, на сайте мультилекса его тоже нет. Может кто знает что случилось?

----------


## Aleksey L.

Эт который в двух томах? Хотел было его приобрести, нигде не нашел. 
Видимо, не спешат переиздавать ... везде Мюллеры одни лежат... 
_______________________________
знающие люди подсказывают, что он в трех томах ) и найти его, скорее всего, можно в доме книги на Арбате,  но он шибко дорогой будет, больше 1000р. 

единственный плюс в том, что он считается наиболее полным и хорош применительно сугубо в лингвистической практике. а так - мультитран и лингво - каждый по своему хорош. в переводческой практике для уяснения точного значения в определенном контексте пользуются обычно проверенными английскими текстами. 

п.с ничего не слышал про апресян-онлайн )

----------


## До

В трёх. А я встречал часто, что продаётся, но мне интереснее в электронном виде. Раньше можно было ссылку на рамблер давать, а сейчас он тихо оттуда пропал и всё.

Вот доказательство, что он там был:
http://web.archive.org/web/200503050....ru/dict/enru/

----------


## Yuki

> Эт который в двух томах? Хотел было его приобрести, нигде не нашел. 
> Видимо, не спешат переиздавать ... везде Мюллеры одни лежат...


По поводу словаря Апресяна -  возникла проблема с авторскими правами, родственники что-то там делят. 
Но издатели обещали выпустить новый тираж к весне 2007 года.

Ps. Эта информация из источников, доступных московским книготорговцам :Smilie:

----------


## Perevod

Если он Вам нужен в электронном виде, то есть в самой программе Мультилекса (т.е. не в online-версии)

----------


## До

> По поводу словаря Апресяна -  возникла проблема с авторскими правами, родственники что-то там делят.


Интересно какие родственники, если это научное издание.



> Но издатели обещали выпустить новый тираж к весне 2007 года. Ps. Эта информация из источников, доступных московским книготорговцам


Спасибо.

----------

